# would you buy a refurbished, used Kindle 1?



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi--first post here, Hello everyone!!  I want to buy a used Kindle 1, (I need to save $$$ and can't afford the newest version, and not really sure I will even like it)

Anyway, I have been talking to someone who is selling a kindle 1, purchased in Dec 2008, so it still has a long warranty. Price was acceptable to me and then I find it is a refurbished Kindle. Now I am not so sure, like why do they refurbish, what do they do? Could it have had a broken screen from a fall, coke spilled in its innards? or just someone returned cos they didn't like reading on it? 

Would you buy a refurbished one?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jean, welcome! Glad to have you here.

Plenty of folks, including myself, have bought refurbished Kindles. The one I bought looked completely brand new, right down tot he sealed box. It seems that many of the refurbs were Kindles that were never used. As far as we know, there is no repair facility for Kindles so it seems that if one did have a serious problem -- like a broken screen -- it would not have been repaired.

Who is the seller? Someone here at KBoards? Somewhere else?

L


----------



## Gruntman (Feb 9, 2009)

If it is refstill under warranty, then I say go for it.  I deal with refurb products all the time at work, and they generally work as well as new.

I wouldn't worry about why it was re furbed (cracked screen, bad usb port, Loose page turn button) as long as it is warrenteed you are protected and if it does have a serious defect it will show itself soon, allowing you to exchange or repair it depending on the policy.IMHO


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Leslie--a person on the Amazon boards has it, I was asking questions there.  They seem nice and live in the same state, we are all wonderful and honest in this state so I am covered there. If you are the moderator, could you take off the double post? I swear I got a screen that said there was a problem with the server so I posted again, now I just look dumb. the price is $250, I pay shipping and it includes a red leather cover (I love red), she had me at RED)I was hoping for a little less but I liked the long warranty period. Good deal?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> Hi Leslie--a person on the Amazon boards has it, I was asking questions there. They seem nice and live in the same state, we are all wonderful and honest in this state so I am covered there. If you are the moderator, could you take off the double post? I swear I got a screen that said there was a problem with the server so I posted again, now I just look dumb. the price is $250, I pay shipping and it includes a red leather cover (I love red), she had me at RED)I was hoping for a little less but I liked the long warranty period. Good deal?


It does sound like a good deal. If the cover is a red M-edge, those are very nice. I had one til I gave it to a friend and got my Oberon.

As for the double post...already taken care of.

Welcome and glad to have you on board. This is a fun and friendly place.

L


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Nothing in life is a sure thing, but if it makes you feel any better, I received a refurbished Kindle as a gift last September and have had absolutely no problems with it. I never even had to reset it until last week.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome Jean, glad you are here! Please post an intro on *Intro/Welcome Board*. You will receive a warm KB welcome. I know several people here purchased refurbs and had no problems.


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

The K1 I have right now is a refurb, I haven't had problem number 1!


----------



## fishbaby (Feb 15, 2009)

I sold my refurbished Kindle on eBay and it was in perfect condition ~ when I got it, it looked new, sealed, etc. I say go for it!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

JeanThree said:


> Hi Leslie--a person on the Amazon boards has it, I was asking questions there. They seem nice and live in the same state, we are all wonderful and honest in this state so I am covered there. If you are the moderator, could you take off the double post? I swear I got a screen that said there was a problem with the server so I posted again, now I just look dumb. the price is $250, I pay shipping and it includes a red leather cover (I love red), she had me at RED)I was hoping for a little less but I liked the long warranty period. Good deal?


That's a good deal. I'd go for it.


----------



## ~joanna~ (Feb 1, 2009)

Mine is refurbished as well and I haven't have a single problem with it.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

I would go with a refurbished if you don't mind it being used. Just make sure it's from someone who can be trusted. If from E-Bay, make sure they have near perfect feedback.


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Well, I've decided to buy it. I never seem to "win" auctions on e-bay, and it takes too much time to keep following them. Trust? I only have the fact that it has a long warranty and the person was posting on the Amazon Kindle site -- They are waiting for the Kindle 2 to come--so that makes them have great taste, right? 

I am not sure if I will even like reading on this--but it just drives  me crazy to read paperbacks when the  print seems to sink deep into the spine of the book. But, I am so often flipping back to previous pages to re-read or get a characters name/story fresh in my mind and how do you do that in a kindle? That is what I am worried about.  Thanks all for your help.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

There are ways of making notes on the Kindle to keep track of character names and it is possible to bookmark sections you want to keep track of. You can highlight lines or sections as well.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

JeanThree, I think you will love your K.  I got my refurb in Jan. and as everyone has said, it was like new.  I've had absolutely no problems and only had to reset it last week for the first time and that was after I had been using whispernet, ?, don't know why.  It took me about 1 hour to get used to my K, and from then on it has been wonderful.  Last Sept. (!) I put a book on hold at the library and got an email Fri. that it was finally in.  I debated whether to even get it, but decided I might as well.  I'll be glad when I'm finished with it because I am soooo spoiled by reading on my K!  Good luck and I'm sure you will be so happy you decided to go for it.  BTW, I have the red medge cover and love it.

Kathy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> I am not sure if I will even like reading on this--but it just drives me crazy to read paperbacks when the print seems to sink deep into the spine of the book. But, I am so often flipping back to previous pages to re-read or get a characters name/story fresh in my mind and how do you do that in a kindle? That is what I am worried about. Thanks all for your help.


you are going to love it - I have no doubt - and I have learned to place bookmarks where there are things I think I will want to go back to. Also you can do a search of a name (just did it for one name I wasn't sure of on the home page of kindle because I knew the character was introduced in another book) to find things too.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Just bought a used one for my son.  Looks to be in perfect shape.  Got it for $260.  Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

thejackylking said:


> Just bought a used one for my son. Looks to be in perfect shape. Got it for $260. Couldn't pass it up.


Great deal, I know your son will be excited!


----------



## raccemup (Feb 19, 2009)

I buy almost anything I can refurbished.  Not only is it cheaper but anything that was wrong with it that would have broken has now been fixed!    I've never had a problem with a refurbed item yet!


----------



## Latjoe (Feb 22, 2009)

JeanThree said:


> I am not sure if I will even like reading on this--but it just drives me crazy to read paperbacks when the print seems to sink deep into the spine of the book. But, I am so often flipping back to previous pages to re-read or get a characters name/story fresh in my mind and how do you do that in a kindle? That is what I am worried about. Thanks all for your help.


I wondered about that too, but no worries. I use the highlight feature a lot. Say I'm reading Wuthering Heights, the first time I encounter, say, Edward Linton, I highlight it, and any time there's an important thing connected with him I also highlight it. Anytime while reading that book, I can click on "My Notes and Marks", and it brings up a list of everything that I've highlighted in that book, and any notes I've made in it. If I want more info, I can click on any of the notes/highlights and it takes me back to the context. Hint: before you flip back in the book, bookmark your page so you can get back to where you left off.

Kathie


----------

